

Conservatives purge old speeches from online archives - keithpeter
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-24924185

======
keithpeter
Perhaps of interest to those here involved with PR. Note the OA's potential
misunderstanding of the role of the Internet Archive (I'm checking how they
use the robots.txt files now).

------
eliot_sykes
This is a little disturbing if this wasn't an accident, though not surprising
sadly.

